# Bought My 1st Handgun: S&W 908



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I purchased my first handgun yesterday, a S&W 908. I purchased it from OH Valley Trade in Athens. It is in like new condition and came with a case and extra mag. I cleaned it this morning and fired 23 rounds through it and I will say, it will take some getting used to. The trigger pull is very light. I had trouble hitting a gallon jug from 20 yards because of me being awkward with it. I admit I was a bit nervous firing a handgun for the first time. I had thoughts of just getting rid of it and just buying long guns again, but I think I will give it a few boxes of ammo and see how I feel after that. No sense in giving up too soon.

Lg_mouth


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

congrads on your first, now move up about 10 yards, you aint me.lol.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Is 20 yards too far for a handgun? Like I said, I am a newbie at this. I am used to 75 yards and up with long guns.

Lg_mouth


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

yea, start close and work your way out. ive got a few revolvers i could hunt deer with that, ill shoot at about 30yds playing around, but for most handguns, i'll go about 10 yards or even closer.


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

hey lg,
start at 7yrds or 21ft thats were most cops practice 
remember aim small miss small!
then move out once you git it down at 7yrds
twister


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Took it out again yesterday morning and enjoyed it more. Went through two more mags and then some. Now need some more ammo so I can continue to enjoy my new gun.

Lg_mouth


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats on your new gunI was out trying out 2 of my latest this weekend,a Turas judge 6" & a S&W airweight 38 spl.Was very surprised at how well the S&W shot !!!!


----------

